Ask HN: How do you backup your GSuite account data? - kanishkdudeja
======
mergy
Spanning

[https://spanning.com/products/google-apps-
backup/](https://spanning.com/products/google-apps-backup/)

------
adrianmsmith
I use Google Takeout for my private Gmail, drive etc.

It’s not perfect, as there is no way to restore from that backup. But if you
lose everything, or lose access, at least you have your Google Docs converted
to Word Format etc., it’s better than nothing.

